# Test how apt you are with current events



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Charlie Sheen v Muammar Gaddafi: whose line is it anyway? | World news | guardian.co.uk

just to give an idea how not so obvious the answers are, i scored 4/10 watch the news daily and actually knew who gaddafi was long before the current libyan unrest


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 5 out of 10 and I rarely watch the news !


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I got 9 out of 10.... haven't owned a tv in 8 years and don't read the paper.... odd....


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

*You scored* 7 out of a possible 10
Fair enough. One man's rave is another man's ... very similar rave

i didnt know most of them


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

5/10. Boo-urns.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Are they saying boo, or boo-urns?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

*Mr. Burns:* Smithers, are they boo-ing me? 
*Smithers:* Uh...no. They're saying boo-URNS, boo-URNS 
*Mrs. Burns: *(To the crowd) Excuse me, are you saying BOO or BOOURNS? 
*Crowd:* BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! 
*Hans Moleman: *(to himself) I was saying boourns.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

6/10 !!!!!!!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha ha I got 2 right. Charlie is not who i thought he was.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

8 out of 10, but its kind of scary knowing much about Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> 8 out of 10, but its kind of scary knowing much about Charlie Sheen.


that made me chuckle more than the quiz

difficult to imagine Sheen babbling about dignity, so I consider this one to be a 'give away' question.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Check this out 

i gotta get me some of this, then maybe i can be bi-winning


----------

